# Fuel Max Tires are back!!!!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GM sweats the details on those TPC specs. I would never differ from there superior judgement as they're the ones who set up the suspension. 

I would also caution anyone from breaking the factory tire off the wheel as well. Those things are balanced to perfection at the factory on special machines. Nearly impossible to match in the field.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The triple treds would drive circles around those fuel max in the winter & have better cornering in the summer. Of course they are a heavier tire with a more aggressive tread pattern so you will hear and feel a bit more road noise.

Pretty sure I would have not made that swap out, you will regret it if this winter is bad.... which I predict it will not be.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Pretty sure I would have not made that swap out, you will regret it if this winter is bad.... which I predict it will not be.


Believe me I thought about what to do if the winter is actually winter weather and for that reason I thought about keeping them and disliking my car until it does snow. I have been driving in the snow for 30 years so I am versed on how to do so(took drivers ed in the snow back in 1983) My b day is in December. If it comes down to the need to have more aggressive tires for Winter I will do that when the time comes. I have never felt a need to do that since my rear wheel drive cars. If we don't have a bad winter, all the better. The family and I are planning on going back to visit the in-laws in Vietnam around Christmas time. So hopefully any bad weather will occur then.

The weather here is so unpredictable and the road crews around here do a good job so if I need to go out otherwise I will stay home. I can VPN into work if the weather is bad so I don't "need" to go into the office and most won't. My luck we will get pounded with snow/bad weather. Until then.....


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Luck of the Irish , eyes upon you ! 

You guys keep coming up with too many things to remember . 

How is the owners maintanence Forum taking shape ?


----------

